# Input needed for home theater install



## 757cc (Jan 19, 2014)

Closing in my new house in the next few weeks. The FROG will become the home theater. I have a Benq 710ST projector, 100" diagonal motorized screen, a harman kardon 5.1 receiver and speakers and sub. Trying to decide layout....any input would be greatly appreciated! Added some pics to help visualize.

View going up to FROG

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n581/757cc/122 Bayleaf Dr/e21f34966f665cfb2d305b68b050dab6.jpg

Entering the room top of the stairs

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n581/757cc/122 Bayleaf Dr/69c6d3b773bd5b236714a521fc2b6d87.jpg

Looking towards top of stairs/door

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n581/757cc/122 Bayleaf Dr/d280ce31dfabff976799e23539d68d4c.jpg


http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n581/757cc/122 Bayleaf Dr/522c312b6fbbc5677acf8bc50e9c0660.jpg


http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n581/757cc/122 Bayleaf Dr/7cd633f140a58b0a9158cae3f0729b38.jpg

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n581/757cc/122 Bayleaf Dr/9e3d15355bd87fc7546cf81931248cc7.jpg

This wall seems ideal for the screen except the door is right there


http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n581/757cc/122 Bayleaf Dr/3a9bfc91e21ed3d5d2cec46158d73a0f.jpg


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Going to think about this one - will post up some thoughts tomorrow....


----------



## 757cc (Jan 19, 2014)

Many thanks! 








[/IMG]


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Seems like you have the logical place for the screen. I assume you can run speaker wire above the ceiling (attic?) and down the walks to appropriate heights as I might consider having all 5 speakers mounted on the walls to save floor space. You might also consider putting all the components in an out of the way corner or unfinished space as well.


----------



## 757cc (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, have plenty of room in the attic to run all the cables and speaker wires. Still undecided if I want to go with a stand alone media cabinet or build one into the wall.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

What are the possibilities of covering windows?


----------



## 757cc (Jan 19, 2014)

Current plan is to tint the windows, 2" mini blinds and blackout curtains.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Without covering a window with your screen, I think the best configuration would be the wall you proposed. There will be some concessions from a sound standpoint as the walls will not be synonymous, but there probably isn't a better way to go...


----------



## 757cc (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I will post pics once I get moved in and things set in place!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

757cc said:


> Thanks for the responses. I will post pics once I get moved in and things set in place!


Looking forward to seeing some pics - good luck!


----------

